# Now What Do I Do?



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, I am guessing this is going to be a stupid question, but here it goes.

I have a Yellow Lab, he is 2 years old and is a great dog overall. Heres what I can't figured out. I took him out "waterfowl" hunting for the first time this weekend. I have had him out Pheasant hunting and he works great, but here comes the problem. When I would shoot a duck/goose he would run/swim up to it, but he wouldn't bring it back. He would like sit there and sniff the dang thing but not pick it up. He picked up every pheasant we got last year and he listens to every command I give him, but for some reason he won't pick up the duck/goose? What can I do to counteract this? I love his company and I really hope i can get him to pick up the "ducks/geese".

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I just don't know what to try. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the short answer is freeze one with the feathers on it drill him with a dummy then try the frozen bird for some reason they will often pick up a frozen one and not a fresh kill.

If that works then move to gone huntings sticky and do that with dowel then when he understands that use a frozen duckand do it over.

Force fetch is the next item but definitely not something you want to start at the beginning of hunting season.

One last thing *(actually try this first)* is that jealousy is a powerful motivator with dogs, if you have a buddy with a strong duck dog stake your dog and let him watch the other dog fetch a few and get lavishly praised for it, that may be all you need to change his mind. When he acts like he wants to get in the game tie the other dog and let him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know the problem, he is smart. You have trained yourself a dog that knows you don't like to eat ducks and geese, but love pheasants! 
:lol:

But in all honesty it probably has something to do with the smell, or the fact that it is a water retrieve. I would get something with pheasnt scent, and something with duck scent wheather it be a dead duck, and a dead pheasant, or just some of that scent stuff, and throw the pheasant a few times, then throw the duck. Try and trick him into picking up the duck or goose. Once he does it a few times switch to just the duck.

I am thinking that this is the case, and might be an easy fix. Then again you might have a bigger problem on your hands. I would try something like this out.

Any others have suggestions?

Good luck let me know if it works,

Mike


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You just need to get him used to the scent of "waterfowl" I had the same problem with my lab but with pheasants. Would not pick up a pheasant but would wrestle any goose or duck. I bought a dummy covered in pheasant feathers and got her used to the scent, no problems now. Just clip a wing of a duck and goose and have him retrieve it, I know I wouldnt want to pick up a slough smellin duck either at first.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BOB

that last part is how I got my pointer to start retrieving in the water, now he will never be beat to anything dead in the water.

great advise!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Bob's advice is true.
All the dogs i train i train with frozen birds. Play fetch with a dummy..several throws and without the dog knowing switch the frozen bird and give him same commands to fetch. It may not be perfect right away but work with it. Play with him with the dead bird so he knows it's ok to have. It will take some sessions but he will eventually get used to it and learn to carry it. Don't expect success overnight but it WILL work. The last lab i trained last summer didn't want anything to do with the frozen pigeon. But I think my third day of taking it out she just started retrieving it. When he does pick it up whether a perfect retrieve or just a pick up/drop praise the hell out of him.

Force Fetch would be next.


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

I have the opposite problem with my 7 month old lab. She is crazy about retrieving ducks in the water, but will only sniff at them during field hunting. Since my buddies and I prefer field hunting, and pheasant hunting is just over a week away, I need to fix this ASAP. Last week, I shot a few teal and froze them. I have been throwing the dummy a few times during training sessions everyday, and then switching out with one of the frozen teal, teasing her with it like crazy. She is finally picking them up and bringing them back, and I am praising the heck out of her when she does.

I would do what the other guys have said and train your dog with a frozen duck. Just start on land and get her excited with that, and then move to throwing it in the water and hopefully your dog will go for it.

My dog is still a little too young for force fetching, so I can give any advice on that.


----------



## DUKDOGZ (Oct 5, 2006)

Force Fetch aside from the basic commands of sit, stay, come, and heal is imo the most important thing to do if you are looking for a solid hunting retriever. Check out a book called "Smart Fetch" by Evan Graham or have a pro do it if you are not comfortable putting pressure on your dog.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i had the same problem with my 15 monhth old male lab, he wouldn't pick greaters, all i did was keep one and would run around and taunt him with it until he wanted to carry it, i let him carry it and i would chase him for a while, then i would make him sit and do a "proper" retrieve to make sure he understood the difference. Needless to say one week later he retrived greatersuntil he couldn't run anymore thats all it took. I think all it took was to show him it was fun. i know that robably wasn't the right way to do it but it worked and were both happy with his success. 
Good Luck :beer:


----------

